# Gobble Gobble



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Friend of mine tells me he hears em of his back porch here In Prince George.Va.
Any one else heard em?


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I see them around my area, not all the time, but this is the time of year to see em. Very tasty too.


----------



## subdude (Mar 18, 2008)

Been too chilly here in the northern Shen. valley yet, and chilly next week,too. We don't need a lot of cold rain around nesting time....


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

hoopefully ill hear them in the woods next saturday getiin my stuff ready this morning. have never hunted them before as where i hunt has had a very low number but im starting to see them more and more now when im deer huntin so the numbers have really rose probally due to the amount of fox and yotes we take off the farm every year


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

They r a gobblin here in Va.one friend got one another nada ut heard one but wouldn't coem to him .


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Turkey*

Who has bagged their bird this year???

I have not heard of many being taken in my neck of the woods this year. Not to say there have not been any killed.

I have just not heard of any. I have not taken up turkey hunting as of yet.

Darin


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I'll be doing my first trip next weekend at my new lease in WV. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Not to many have been taken here in this part ofVa.
Haven't been yet maybe Wed. or Thusday.


----------

